# VERY tall bed and sidecar crib



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

I am thinking about side car-ing my lo's crib. The only reason I hesitate is our bed is VERY tall. When I stand next to it it is at my waist. I'm 5'8. My worry is really that there is no way to teach her to safely get down when she starts crawling.

Any suggestions ladies? Right now she and i sleep in the guest bed. I'd like to sleep next to hubby again w/o leaving LO in another room.







Also - we have two large dogs so I am not comfortable with putting a mattress directly on the floor.

-luv


----------

